# Fishing in burley idaho?



## DIPPER (Jun 21, 2008)

I have to work in Burley next week, just wondering if anyone knew how the snake is thrugh there.


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

There are some very good cats in that stretch of the snake. Bass too! Good luck


----------



## tomegun (Sep 25, 2007)

*There is great smallie fishing there. Fish near rocks, tubes, crankbaits, grubs all work well*


----------



## DIPPER (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks! Now there will be light at the end of the dismal work tunnel.


----------



## dockrot (Apr 14, 2008)

For about $200 you can get a rod/reel capable of landing a sturgeon...it is quite a ways away from Burley but I have caught them below CJ Strike dam up by Mountain Home. I know that they are in the river all the way up to American Falls dam but I couldn't tell you where


----------

